# Which peppercorn to get?



## Julio (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello,

I'm going to get me a pepper grinder soon and i was wondering which peppercord to get? I see there's a mix bag with 4 types of peppers and there' single ones also.


----------



## GB (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are some good ones. My personal favorite is the special extra bold. I find the fruity pepper flavor is really intense with this kind. It packs a punch of flavor.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 22, 2009)

Try this site:

Welcome to Pepper Passion

I especially like the Talamanca del Caribe -- best I've ever had.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been using the Tellicherry peppercorns from that same link as GB.  Haven't tried the specials yet.


----------



## dbmorgan (Jun 22, 2009)

*Peppercorns*

My thanks for the person that recommended my small business Pepper-Passion Inc. 

I noticed that this thread had directed a number of visitors to my site so i was a little curious about what was being discussed and would like to add a few comments.

Trying to determine which peppercorn is best is a little like judging a beauty contest. All of the contestants may be beautiful but in the end it boils down to personal choice. The same is true of peppercorns. I perform many hundreds of taste tests among customers each year and while our Talamanca is a real favorite, not everyone prefers it. The good news is that we offer 8 different black peppercorns and each has a distinctive flavor. That is why out Black Pepper Sampler Pack is one of our most popular products, especially among our first-time customers. It is fun to experiment just like with coffee or wine.

As for the mixes, I think they are a waste of money. The rose and green peppercorns have fresh and delicate flavors easily overpowered by the stronger white and/or black. I believe the appeal is entirely visual, as it makes not sense from a culinary standpoint. I use the analogy of red and white wines. Each has its place and there is a reason you do not mix them together, the are best enjoyed as distinct products.

My advice is to experiment and have fun doing it. There are differences, have fun exploring them, and I hope you might consider becoming one of our customers along the way.

Bruce Morgan
Pepper-Passion Inc.


----------



## GB (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow Bruce your site in fascinating. I will be ordering the Black Pepper sampler pack soon I am sure. How do you recommend peppercorns are stored when not in a pepper mill? I have always kept them in the freezer. Is that the best method?


----------



## Julio (Jun 22, 2009)

Gotta have deep pockets for one of those pepper mill grinder's but they are beautiful to look at.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 23, 2009)

Julio said:


> Gotta have deep pockets for one of those pepper mill grinder's but they are beautiful to look at.


Pepper mills are a small indulgence and make more sense to me as a collector’s hobby than many other collecting pastimes. 
Cole & Mason makes some reasonably priced & durable grinders and the French Perfex grinds very nicely but is a bit pricier. 
It’s nice to have a variety of grinders to go with a variety of peppercorns; if for no other reason than doing side by side taste comparisons.


----------



## Claire (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll chime in with a vote for tellicherry.  When I was in high school, I bought my mother a Peugeot pepper mill because she kept buying cheap ones and they'd not last a year.  Over the years people have bought me various other expensive gadget type pepper mills, but in fact, the Peugeot I bought when I moved in with my husband (27 years ago) still works fine.  This darned thing got lost for an entire two rainy seasons in Hawaii (do not ask me how it wound up under the ti plants in the back of the yard), and for one year here (that I can understand, it got covered in snow after a late fall cookout).  I went to my local spice man, having noticed that he sold the brand and was going to buy a new one.  (Yes, he keeps me in tellicherry peppercorns).  He asked me to bring mine in.  He took it apart, cleaned it, reassembled it.  Oh, I did buy a new mill from him, one that is presentable at the dining room table.  But that old, scarred, veteran of many military moves and a few lost seasons in the tropical mud and frigid snow is still my kitchen, working its gears.  And I like tellicherries because they are smaller than the grocery store peppercorns and easy to fill the mill with, plus I think they have a little more zip.


----------



## dbmorgan (Jun 23, 2009)

The small resealable bags we use for packaging are ideal for storing peppercorns.  Keeep them cool and dry and they wi be good for years.

I also bought my mother a Peugeot Pepper Mill for similar reasons about 25-30 years ago.  It still works fine but she now has a matched set of my mills in Gaboon Ebony.  She calls it "jewelry for her dining table".  One disadvantage of the Peugeot is that it does not grind real coarse which is what I prefer.

Our Pocket Peppermill is only $10.00 and is perfect for carrying around or for keeping collection for tasting purposes.  I use them at shows for exactly that purpose.

Tellicherry is a great pepper and has a wonderful complex aroma but I have at least two other varieties I like better.

Bruce


----------



## Hoot (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the link Scotch!
Been planning to order some peppercorns. I will give these folks a try!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jun 23, 2009)

Since I started grinding my own, I've always used a $10 mill (and replaced it 3 times in appprox 4 years) and ordered mine from Watkins once a year, when I got my double strength vanilla.  I've gotten the mixed Tellichery too.  But the plain black is also really good !


----------



## dbmorgan (Jun 23, 2009)

Good pepper mills do not need to be expensive and should last a lifetime.  My favorite inexpensive mill is the Magnum by Tom David.  Is is plain plastic but grinds like champ.

I hear people complain about their mills all the time.  I suggest giving it a good cleaning and you might find it is as good as new afterwards.  Of course the best way is to take it apart and use a nut pick or dental pick to clean the mechanism.  The lazy way to do it is to replace the pepper with uncooked white rice and then give it a few twists until you see only white stuff coming out the bottom.  Replace with pepper and you will be back in business.

Bruce


----------



## Scotch (Jun 23, 2009)

If you want a good pepper mill without spending a lot, check out the Magnum. It's not very pretty, but it does an outstanding job of grinding pepper, it's easy to adjust from a fine powder to very coarse (see photo), and it holds a ton of pepper. 

Amazon.com: Unicorn Magnum Plus Pepper Mill 9-in.: Home & Garden


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2009)

I have the magnum plus shown in Scotch's link (a larger version of the magnum) and it's excellent.  It grinds pepper faster than any other I've ever used and is completely adjustable.  It also holds a ton of peppercorns so you're not always refilling it.

I needed two tablespoons of pepper for a rib rub today and it took very little time to get it done.


----------



## Julio (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Everyone,

I bought myself a 10" Imperial natural pepper mill grinder is made by chef specialties. I was going to get it from amazon but i found a place that have it for $10.00 less.

Now to decide which pepper corns to buy. I was thinking about getting a mix bag that has 4 different pepper corns. The only thing i don't like about that is that i won't know how each will taste since all 4 will be getting grinded.


----------



## GB (Jul 1, 2009)

Personally, I would stay away from the mixed bags. they seem more gimmicky than anything else, but that is just me.

I just purchased this. I have only tasted one of the peppers so far (Talamanca del Caribe). It is quite nice. I bought a 9" Magnum Unicorn peppermill (something I have been meaning to buy for a while now) to use with these corns. I am happy with the Talamanca del Caribe, but I can't say is is any better than the corns i get from Penzys. I am certainly happy with the purchase though.


----------



## dbmorgan (Jul 6, 2009)

*Talamanca Del Caribe*

Not everyone loves our "TDC" but there is almost universal agreement on one aspect of its flavor.  It is by far the hottest black pepper out there.  It has the heat of a white pepper with the flavor of a black.  I always mention the "ten-second delayed fuse".  That is reason enbough for some people to prefer it.

Preferences are alway personal so that is why I always recommned our Black Pepper Sampler Pack.

Bruce


----------



## Julio (Jul 6, 2009)

I got my pepper mill from amazon today. I already love it.  I had to go with the cheap pepper corn for now because i ran out of money. Once i get some cash i'll definitely go for the TDC pack.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 6, 2009)

I go through two or three 20-ounce bags of the TDC every year. I've recommended it to numerous people, and so far GB is the only one who didn't think it was the best pepper they had ever encountered. 

I'm waiting for Bruce to have a sale, and then I'm going after a set of his incredible wood salt & pepper mills.


----------



## dbmorgan (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't really have sales on my mills but I do have ocassional coupon specials. I also have a permanent coupon code "MALABAR" that is good for 10% off anything you purchase though my web site.  I only advertise this to my newletter subscribers although anyone may use it.

Bruce


----------

